# Deformed hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: Female
Age(s): 4 months
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted.
Will the group be split: N/A,
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other:Has a deformed sternum which causes it to stick out, however she has been checked by our vet who says she is healthy and not in any pain. Very friendly, doesn't mind being handled.


----------



## niki87

Oh she is stunning!! Would be more than happy to take her in if anyone is coming up north.....long shot I know....but it has been done before


----------



## AnnaT

Still looking for a home!


----------



## Guest

Poor girl, if there is any way to get her to me I have space :001_smile:


----------



## purple_x

Aaww she's so cute, I hope she finds a home soon. x


----------



## niki87

I have a leon cage and an 3 tier imac and a zz  I just can't get down there  If she can get to that foster place like Harry did then I would be very happy to tak her


----------



## john4em

Hi, I've just left a message on FB - I'll adopt her! She's gorgeous & I have no qualms about her sternum. We (hubby & me) live in Portsmouth & just lost my last little hamster yesterday of old age - RIP Chipster! We're willing to collect her from you, so RSVP asap, please!!

Many thanks, Em (& Johnny):yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Can anyone help getting this girl from Furry Friends to Haverhill Suffolk?


----------



## AnnaT

this lady is in a new home


----------

